
Covid-19 school closure takes toll on expats' mental health in Vietnam - fxtentacle
https://tuoitrenews.vn/news/city-diary/20200310/covid19-school-closure-takes-toll-on-expats-mental-health-in-vietnam/53398.html
======
fxtentacle
I have first hand experience living in Vietnam and I talked to enough expats
in person to report that some of them literally went to the other side of the
world to run away from problems back home. But this article brings up a much
bigger issue, which I feel should be discussed, but currently isn't:

Western people define a large part of their identity through their work.

As a result, forcing them to stay at home to curb Covid infections will tear
out a part of people's identity and, thus, be stressful emotionally. I predict
that'll happen not only with expats, but also with many proud employees back
home in the EU or US.

